
Benioff – Every VC in Silicon Valley Turned Us Down - salqadri
https://techcrunch.com/2018/04/09/benioff-every-vc-in-silicon-valley-turned-us-down/
======
fancyfacebook
"He suggested there were a lot of reasons for that including competitors who
would call after his meetings and deliberately sabotage him"

It is depressing that this is (still) an everyday occurrence.

